# Problemas con tv Philips 21pt6341/44 de 21 pulgadas ?



## totoxa (May 30, 2009)

Tengo un philips modelo 21pt6341 chasis SL03.1LAA que no enciende la pantalla, al presionar algún botón para encender la tv este parece encender(se apaga el led) pero no muestra imagen ni se escucha sonido alguno. la desarme y encontré un diodo TFR quemado a la salida del flyback, revisando el circuito veo que alimenta con -12V a uno transistor del vertical, cambie el diodo y no pasa nada, revise voltajes en la fuente y todo bien, sigo revisando por si encuentro algo. alguna sugerencia?


Titulo editado de forma mas descriptiva


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

Cambiá el capacitor electrolítico que viene luego del díodo quemado. Ojo que es un díodo rápido , no común!

¿revisaste el transistor de salida horizontal?

También podés probar levantarle una pata a ese díodo y ver si enciende , si lo hace , revisar de allí hacia adelante dónde está el corto.

Probá y contanos!

Suerte !


----------



## totoxa (May 30, 2009)

El condensador después de ese diodo no lo he cambiado, parece bueno, pero lo cambiare igual por si acaso y los transistores están buenos y ya hice la prueba desconectando el diodo, no pasa nada.

Continuo buscando alguna causa


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

en primer lugar desconecta el transistor horizontal, para que estes seguro que la fuente este bien usa en lugar del transistor un foco de  unos 40 o 60watts , es decir uno a masa y el otro al pin donde va el colector , si el foco se mantiene en forma permanente estable es mas seguro que este bien la fuente de alimentacion , de no ser asi y tiene altibajos en luz del foco , tenemos problemas  en la fuente, y para ello tendras que revisar la parte primaria y secundaria del transformador como ser diodos, capacitores, resistencias, tambien cambia de preferencia el integrado pequeño que lleva en fuente, como tambien verifica el optoacoplador que este trabajando


----------



## totoxa (Jun 1, 2009)

Bueno haré lo de la ampolleta y subo el manual de servicio de este tv por si le sirve a alguien

http://sharebee.com/d768ab0a


----------



## totoxa (Jun 4, 2009)

ya la arreglé, por alguna estúpida razón no revise la resistencia que estaba antes de diodo quemado, por lo que no estaba la tensión de -12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2009)

¡ ¡ ¡ Que bueno que lo sacaste andando , te felicitamos ! ! ! 

Claro , la resistencia hizo de fusible. Gracias por el diagrama !   

saludos !


----------



## elekpc (Jun 18, 2009)

gracias, ya lo baje porque tengo un problema de audio, el circuito de salida esta bien, ando buscando por el decodificador. si alguien tiene una experiencia, si no ahi les aviso como me fue. gracias de nuevo por compartir el diagrama.


----------



## Ramonpaez (May 9, 2010)

Hola tengo un televisor chasis sl03.1LAA y un DVD Noblex modelo 1553 se desconfiguró el televisor y ahora solamente se escucha y no se ve la imagen. Como puedo configurarlo sin el control remoto?? Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## gera_fime (May 29, 2010)

Hola tengo una falla con un televisor philips, me gustaria me ayudaran.
la falla es la siguiente:
Al encender el televisor no me da imagen, solo muestra el numero del canal.
Despues entro al menu con un codigo que encontre en internet y me da imagen desde el menu pero no se escucha.
Al apagar el televisor y volverlo a encender hace lo mismo (no se ve ni escuha nada).

el modelo del televisor es " 21PT6341/44 "

yo creo que la falla esta en la memoria, pero, escucho mas opiniones

gracias.


----------



## Alberto Villarroel (Jul 20, 2013)

Televisor Philips Mod. 21pt6341/44 Chasis Mod. SL03.1LAA. Enciende por unos segundos y luego se apaga. Al principio sale una raya horizontal de colores luego enciende con audio y video faltandole espacios en la parte superior e inferior y al cabo de unos segundos se apaga. Se le cambio transistores del vertical el D669 y B649 y nada, se cambiaron los condensadores del vertical y nada. El voltaje +B es de 116v. Que puedo hacer para solucionar este caso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2013)

revisar el screm


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 20, 2013)

Amigo gralmente. la tensión de +B suele ser 94v.


----------



## Alberto Villarroel (Jul 21, 2013)

Se reviso el Screen se bajo por completo y nada, ahora como logro regular el +B que es de 116v 
Se desconecto el yugo igual se apago. Al encender se nota que hay una falla vertical porque le falta imagen en la parte superior


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 21, 2013)

Amigo, bueno para verificar si es posible ajustar el valor de +B, suele encontrarse cerca del optoacoplador(si posee) regulador de fuente, un preset de ajuste.


----------



## Blessing7 (Jul 22, 2013)

revisa el transistor horizontal tambien verifica los condensadores de sintonia los que estan entre el colector y tierra del transistor de salida horizontal porque ellos tambien hacen recalentar a dicho transistor


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 22, 2013)

Cambiaste el condensador de 82nF cerca al Fly, en algunos viene color naranja o color crema, revisa ese, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## osotronico (Jul 24, 2013)

me paso cierta vez esa falla y era la memoria, en el zocalo del tubo hacia una chispa y me dañaba la memoria, checa esa parte amigo.



En el TV medir tensión de +20,5V y -12VDC en los terminales de colector de los transistores amplificadores de salida vertical 7464 y 7465 respectivamente, de estar disminuida los +20,5VDC reemplazar el capacitor 2460: 0,082uF (82nF)/250V, de continuar la falla verificar que no esté desvalorizado 3446: 1 Ohm 1/2W. o el capacitor 2465: 10uF/160V. De estar correcto lo anterior y continuar la falla verificar que no esté averiado los diodos 6460/ 6464: BAS316 y los transistores 7463: BC546B y 7466: BC847B, todo ellos de montaje superficial (SMD) . Comentar resultado."extraido de otro foro"
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/download.php?id=50890


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tengo en la casa este TV Philips chasis SL03.1LAA  el cual presento la falla de la reduccion de la imagen... revisando la zona del Flyback encontre el muy conocido capacitor ceramico de 0.82 nf y 250 vol dañado, lo cambie provisionalmente por otro de 100 nf y 250 vol y se apaga a los pocos segundos... bueno revisando las resistencias de esa zona me encuentro con una resistencia en el 5563 cuyos colores son  ROJO,VIOLETA,NEGRO,PLATA deberia medir unos 47 ohm pero en el tester en la escale de ohm me da 0.8 ohm y en el diagrama solo me da informacion que en la posicion 5563 va una resistencia mas no me dice de cuanto es.

Anexo la foto de la resistencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> revisando la zona del Flyback encontre el muy conocido capacitor ceramico de 0.82 nf y 250 vol dañado, lo cambie provisionalmente por otro de 100 nf y 250 vol y se apaga a los pocos segundos...


 
 Le pusiste 122 veces mas grande  ?







Eso es un *inductor-bobina*.

Pregunta ,  la imagen se achicó horizontalmente , verticalmente o de todos lados ?


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 10, 2014)

Corrijo es de 82 nf el capacitor ceramico, y la falla son las lineas horizontales en parte superior


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

¿aparte de esas tres lineas, el tv tiene osd ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola, el problema es netamente de etapa vertical, reemplaza condensadores electrolíticos y chequea la tensión en dicha etapa.
Rectifico!, viendo ahora la fotografía del TRC, parece un problema de IK, el tv inicia el caldeo del TRC mediante un par de líneas hasta detectar un nivel aceptable, para luego mostrar la imagen. Puede que dicho TRC tenga problemas.


----------



## angelrichard (Ago 8, 2014)

este aparato sufrio un corto circuito, dañando fusible y el fet regulador; cambie el fet, salida horizontal, optoacoplador, resistencia 3523 de 33 ohmios tambien la resistencia 3526 que se daño , el problema es que no enciende el led de standby, aun asi tengo en el drenador del fet 117 voltios y menos 63 voltios en surtidor y gatillo, pero no hay voltaje en colector de salida horizontal, le cambie tambien los capacitores 2564 y2405. revise bobina 5563. tengo una duda, por donde llega tension al colector? necesito asistencia, gracias de antemano. atte Richard ...


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 9, 2014)

Llega del blyback y el otro lado de la bobina del blyback va al +B


----------



## dantonio (Ago 9, 2014)

Es preciso cuando se encuentra dañado el transistor conmutador de la fuente revisar o bien sustituir 
en ese caso el circuito integrado controlador TEA1506 (de montaje superficial) y controlar además los componentes aledaños al mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## angelrichard (Ago 12, 2014)

amigo dantonio  le cambie el tea1506 aun asi notengo voltage en pata 2 del fly back revisare los componentes que me sugieres,ademas quisiera el circuito de la fuente. richard


----------



## dantonio (Ago 12, 2014)

En este link encontrarás el manual completo del TV mencionado:

https://www.mediafire.com/?ycjr4qyk056vhho

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 12, 2014)

Que tal compañeros.
Tengo ese mismos televisor. No enciende. tampoco enciende el led de Stand-By, revise diodos, capacitores, tr Horizontal, reemplace capacitores de la fuente y nada sigue muerta, no da los -12v y tambien hice la prueba de la fuentecon un foco de 50w el cula sostiene sin problemas. 

No se me ocurre mas que hacer :/


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 12, 2014)

Tengo esa misma tv, y esta muerta solo que esta no teniacomponentes visibles dañados, tiene voltajes correctos diodos capacitores sin embargo esta muerta. Quiero reemplazar la eprom. pero creo que es programable :/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2014)

proba con una eeprom virgen


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 13, 2014)

Que tal rey julien.
Ya estuve revisando aqui y alla, y ahora enciende pero hace un ruido de tic.tic.tic... el flyback hace un silvido y a los 5 segundos se apaga y solo proyecta esta imagen:

Revise drivers verticales y tr horizontal, queria cambiar los caps del vetical pero la pantalla se abre totalmente, ahora estoy atorado ahi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2014)

revisa si están bien todas las tensiones del flyback ,debe haber un corto el algun lado ,o alguna etapa esta consumiendo mucho


----------



## angelrichard (Abr 11, 2015)

un saludo a los del foro se trata de un tv philips 21pt6341/44 que saltado su fusible lo revise tenia quemado la salida horizontal las res, 3523 y 3526 los repuse tambien por las dudas cambie el regulador y no hay +b entonces sustituyi el c. i. 1506 ahora si entrega+b de 112 volts. en el colector de la s. h. pero este voltage parpadea o fluctua no es estable ademas es alto tendria que ser de 95 volt. continuando reemplace los capacitores de +b 2564 y2405 de 47mf. por 160 volt. las resistencias anteriormente citadas son 3523 de 48 ohmios y 3526 de 1.2 ohmios y aun persiste y no es estable el voltage en el colector  no se mas revisar atte. richard ...


----------



## josco (Abr 13, 2015)

si no recuerdo mal estos chasis de philips apagados dan +95voltios y al encender  aumenta. que hace encendida y que hace apagada?


----------



## angelrichard (Abr 13, 2015)

amigo josco estas pruebas las hago con la tarjeta sola sin conectar el chupete del fly back a la pantalla sin el enchufe del yugo  sin el zocalo  osea que tambien he reparado varias tv de esa manera solamente tarjeta desconectando todo lo indicado anteriormente  y lo pruebo en 110 volt y despues reparado a 220  ahora al encender te reitero me da 112volt fluctuantes y apagado nada a veces recojo solamente la tarjeta de los clientes sin traer la tv atte richard


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola, siempre debe estar conectado el yugo a  la salida horizontal.
Y más tratándose de Philips!, el micro toma una muestra del pulso horiz. para sincronismo. Si dejas sin conexión puede ocurrir anomalías insólitas, además de dañar el transistor de salida horiz.
Si se dañó el CI de fuente primaria, chequea el optoacoplador.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2015)

Para un correcto ensayo de la fuente de cualquier TV includo los philips Retirar el transistor de salida horizontal y colocar una lámpara de carga.
Si se dispone de Variac mejor se lo conecta via el mismo a la red y de acuerdo a lo que dice sobre tensión mínima y máxima de operación, se lo lleva a esos valores la fuente deberia permanecer prácticamete sin alteración. 
Eso asegura un correcto funcionamiento, luego se sigue con el resto



El voltaje para ese TV es de 141V,


----------



## hember (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola. tengo un TV con el mismo modelo  , no enciende, al revisar encontre el transis horizontal dañado, el +B 115V...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2015)

entonces reemplaza dicho transistor ,pero revisa el yugo y el flyback que no este dañado , el poliester del colector del transistor tambien,
si algo de eso esta mal,el transistor se quema de nuevo


----------



## hember (Dic 6, 2015)

Reemplaze dicho transistor pero se quemo, pero antes ya habia revisado lo que tu me sugieres y todo esta bien...



De hecho el transistor que trae es BUT11APX 1200 y lo reemplaze BUT11APX es el quemo, coloque un foco, el +B disminuye a 105.6V


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2016)

> si algo de eso esta mal,el transistor se quema de nuevo


habrás pasado por alto algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2016)

Cambiar los capacitores del transistor de salida horizontal ¿?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiar los capacitores del transistor de salida horizontal ¿?



el de poliester ,en el colector del tr horizontal


----------



## HUKE02 (Mar 29, 2016)

Saludos para toda la comunidad... hace tiempo estaba revisando un tv Philips  chasis SL03.1LAA al que termine guardandolo por no encontrar la falta de alimentacion en los filamentos del CRT... Nuevamente me puse a revisar con una lupa cada sector y trama del pin 5 del flayback hasta el cable de 8 pines donde pasa la señal del IK.

En esta revision encontre que al retirar un capacitor (C2444) rompi una pista del tamaño de un cabello cosa al repararlo el tv encendio y me mostro la imagen por unos segundos y se apago... Parte del problema debe persistir que el capacitor de poliester en C2460 de 82 Nf x 250Vol ya no se consigue (como 8 meses tengo buscandolo) en una oportunidad me diron 2 capacitores para colocarlos en serie para llegar a un valor aproximado y el tv muestra unas lineas horizontales en la parte superior y luego se apaga...Ya probe incluso con uno de 100 Nf x 250 y me da el mismo resultado.

Al intentar aunular el Circuito IK y cambiar una resistencia de 47 Ohm el tv solo se mantiene encendido miestras voy pasando un canal a otro y en esa prueba el me muestra un menu que muestra como el TV intentara calibrar los colores y seguido de eso se apaga cuando dejo de pasar los canales... Les anexo la foto de este menu. 

En otra oportunidad desconecte en el flayback el pin 5 que corresponde al filamento y hice una pequeña bobina y el tv me dio el mismo resultado.

Si me pueden ofrecer una opinion como siempre les estare agradecido por su tiempo.


----------



## josco (Mar 29, 2016)

hola HUKE02.  en esas tv yo llegue a poner el capacitor de .1mf o sea el 104 a 250v por el.082mf y funcionaban bien. checa los electroliticos del salida vertical tambien fallaron mucho en esas tv. otro detalle en esas es que cuando el cinescopio esta bajo se apagan es un lata. espero te sirva. saludos.


----------



## HUKE02 (Abr 20, 2016)

josco dijo:


> hola HUKE02.  en esas tv yo llegue a poner el capacitor de .1mf .



Que tal nuevamente... he estado toda esta semana haciendo mediciones al este tv y aun no he logrado avanzar... ya me estan saliendo canas verdes jejeje. Bueno comence desde el principio revice la etapa horizontal y vertical y he encontrado un mosfet con alteraciones en la posicion 7521 cuando hago la prueba entre el DRAIN con el SOURCE obtengo un valor (escala de diodos ronda por los 500) y al inverso nada como deberia esperarme (infinito) pero cuando activo la patilla con el GATES y el SOURCE deberia obtener un valor fijo disminuido pero me da 300 y va sibiendo progresivamente  hasta llegar a los 500 mili voltios aproximandamente... me asesrore con este video (



) y hice la prueba con un bombillo de 12 voltios y el bombillo se apaga pero sin darle nada se prende de apoco.

En fin...Coloque otro mosfet que esta cercano a los valores del datashet solo a modo de prueba y el tv se comporta igual a como les mostre en la foto... muestra que los valores de constraste, brillo entre otros intentanta calibrarse y luego de unos pocos segundos se apaga..

Entre los mas rapido que pude al modo de servicio para ver que errores me detecta y me salen 4 los cuales son ERROR 2, 6,10, 4 leyendo las referencias indicadas en el manual... en la tarjeta CRT tengo presente la alimentacion de los 160vol que pasan por los catodos en power on pero en stanby deberia haber unos 97 vol pero yo tengo cero voltios (0vol) pase a revisar los transistores del horizontal y dos que son SMD y estan en buen estado.

Me fui al ERROR 6 que sujiere ser ocasionado por ERROR 4 y este como el ERROR 10 hacen referencia al ERROR I2C.

Bueno aqui no se como hacer las pruebas.. me pueden dar una sujerencia de como debo empezar...


----------



## HUKE02 (Abr 22, 2016)

Buen dia nuevemente... Creo que avanzace algo, revisando el micro con ayuda del esquema he llegado al 7541 que parece ser un Transistor NPN lo he sacado de la placa y hice mi medicion entre sus terminales base, emisor - base, colector pero no me da valor alguno.
Buscando la hoja de datos al parecer este transistor tiene dentro un par de resistencias ambas de 10k.... Bueno como esta es la primer vez que me topo con tipo de componente asi no stoy muy seguro de como medirlo, Lo medi en escala de resistencia la base con el emisor y me marca 21,39K y entre base colector 6,08M... Entonces si la hoja dice que la resistencia es de 10K en ambos lados, el resultado es diferente.

Les anexo la hoja de datos y el esquematico donde se muestra donde esta conectado. Si lo he medido mal les agradezco la explicacion.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola HUKE02,No tiene nada que ver el problema que comentas,con el apagado del tv.aun asi ,habria que chequear la fuente ,disvinculando ,el +b del horizontal y cargandolo con una lampara incandescente,del voltage adecuado,aqui en argentina usamos lamparas de 220v ,40 a 65w de filamento,para estos menesteres,y la ponemos en la linea de la fuente, que entrega el +b,si mal no recuerdo,deberian ser 95v,aunque no estoy seguro si sera igual al l3 ,que tenemos aqui.

Una ves descartado esto,hay que seguir verificando ,pero si como decis no se apaga al cambiar de canal ,puede ser problema de zocalo del trc,(tiene fugas y saltan chispas internas)o casi seguro es el trc agotado,habria que medir la corriente de catodo,y de ser necesario sustituir el trc o anular el Ik.

Otra cosa por verificar es la tension de grilla 2 (Screen) Que no este muy baja ni muy alta.
En la red es un tema muy comentado.

Pd No tenes algun otro trc de caracteristicas similares ,para hacer una prueba.?

Saludos.


----------



## HUKE02 (Abr 22, 2016)

Otra cosa por verificar es la tension de grilla 2 (Screen) Que no este muy baja ni muy alta.
En la red es un tema muy comentado.

Pd No tenes algun otro trc de caracteristicas similares  dijo:


> Ya probe anular el CI IK y el tv solo dura unos segundos encendido y se apaga.... he resivado la etapa vertica y horizontal varia veces, lo que me faltaba era revisar algunos componentes SMD. (ya he visto en otro tv la falla por desgate del crt y mi tv no la tiene)
> 
> Como he estado revisado otras publicasiones... he tomado encuenta los voltajes del micro en la seccion de trabajo del I2C-BUS.... El porque ago esto? bueno entre en el modo de servicio y pude tomar una foto rapido de los codigos de error que son 2, 6,10, 4, 0 ya como les comento a lo mucho dura 3 a 5 segundos y se apaga.
> 
> ...


----------



## elfr (May 7, 2016)

tengo un tv en mi taller marca philips modelo 21pt6341/44, enciende solamente el led de stamby ,pantalla negra , no se oye de antemano muy agradecido a el que me pueda colaborar . ...


----------



## elgriego (May 7, 2016)

Hola elfr, y ademas de la tension de stby,que otras tensiones entrega la fuente.?



Saludos.


----------



## nivek1307 (Ene 12, 2017)

Buenas tardes, a la mas grande comunidad de tecnicos, me llego este Tv Philips modelo 21pt6341/44 Chasis S TC8.1L CA el cual despues q le doy al boton power se prender el led por al menos 1 o 2 sg y se apaga, no muestra imagen en ese tiempo, eh proibado desconectando las protecciones q llevan al pin 3 del One chip y este de igual manera me mide 1v en ves de los 5v q deberia medir alguien q pueda ayudarme porfa, tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica ya q soy un estuudiante de dicha carrera, mas no tengo experiencia como tecnico, saludos. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 12, 2017)

Bienvenido desde ya por estos lados colegas, al menos mientras se espera la respuesta de quienes están mas que yo en el tema, voy subiendo la documentación como para facilitar las cosas, el SM con los correspondientes diagramas, como es típico de mi (si es que lo puedo hallar, claro ).

Suerte con ello desde ya


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola, fíjate si el tv muestra diagnóstico mediante destellos del LED de St-by.
Siendo así, busca en la tabla de errores Philips, segun la cantidad de parpadeos.


----------



## nivek1307 (Ene 12, 2017)

una vez se apreta el puldador power prende el led y se apaga al segundo, no se siente la energizacion de la pantalla


----------



## flacojuan (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola un gran saludo, tenia tiempo sin comentar, pero para contribuir a ver....
Hace algunos años creo que comente como encarar un poco este tipo de televisores ya que es el tv que mas protecciones aplica en su circuiteria. Creo que deberías buscarlo.
En cuanto a tu falla, podría ser varias cosas pero para no urgar tanto por ahora, te recomiendo que verifiques o cambies el o los capacitores de 160V x 47uF. ya que si el tv se apaga muy rápido puede ser ese tu problema.
Si no, trata de encenderlo y mueve un poco el screen en el flyback a ver si por lo menos dura mucho menos.
estos como lo dije hace tiempo si falla un poco la fuente, se proteje, si falla el circuito vertical se proteje, si falla el circuito de color se apaga, si no encuentra el selector se apaga, si lo aprietas mucho se apaga y si no te tomas unas birras se apaga...que extraño este ultimo.. 

me olvidaba, cuando muevas el screen ve que se presenta en la pantalla, si falla de vertical u otra anomalia. saludos.


----------



## edgar4010 (Abr 14, 2018)

Saludos colegas, llego a mi taller este tv, el cuento del cliente es poco convincente, segun un primo que es tecnico se lo reviso porque tenia un problema de audio pero lo entrego porque no consiguió la falla, siempre enciendo los televisores delante de los clientes para cosntatar lo que me estan diciendo porque suele pasar que te dicen que el tv tiene una falla cuando la realidad es que nisiquiera enciende o tiene otra totalmente diferente. Efectivamente el tv no encendio delante de ellos y puse en claro que entonces ya estamos hablando por lo menos de 2 fallas distintas, la de encendido y la de audio. Para hacer el cuento corto, logre encender el tv, pero se observa la pantalla recortada en la parte de abajo, una franja negra de por lo menos unos 5 cmts, la imagen no esta plegada ni se observan las rayitas tipicas de condensadores desvalorizados, es como si simplemente la imagen estuviera disminuida, al conectarle señal de cable y autoprogramar no sintoniza ningun canal, sale pantalla con lluvia, opaca y desenfocada, se observa el osd del menu, el numero de canal, barra de volumen etc y efectivamente no tiene audio, Ya estariamos hablando de falla de vertical, falla de audio y falla de sintonia. Enfoque y le di un poco de screen para estabilizar, entre al menu y note que todos los valores estaban en "cero", brillo, contraste, color, tinte, tambien el audio, bajos, agudos, etc. ajuste todos los valores a nivel medio, y coloque el idioma en español, pero al apagar el tv con el control y volver a encenderlo todos los valores volvieron a cero nuevamente inclusive el idioma volvio a quedar en ingles, lo que me hace suponer que todas las fallas incluyendo la primera del audio podrian provenir de la memoria eprom, tambien pude notar observando al volver a encender el tv que la pantalla abre completa por unos 2 o 3 segundos antes que aparezca la franja negra por lo que quiza la etapa de vertical y el yugo estan funcionando bien, aqui mi duda y por eso acudo a ustedes para consultarles si estoy en lo cierto de mi sospecha. Cualquier sugerencia o experiencia  sobre alguna falla similar a esta de antemano sera bienvenida y agradecida. Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2018)

Comenzaría revisando todas las tensiones de la fuente !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

Antes que nada tienes el manual de servicio de ese chasis?
Esa fuente trabaja con unos 94V de fuente y tiene el vertical discreto, los problemas del vertical son típicos en este modelo, podes intentar con localizador de fallas, o revizar todos transistores y las soldaduras y los capacitores de esa sección.
Revisa cuidadosamente los diodos marcados 6461,6462,6463 y también el capacitor2465 de 10uF x 160V


----------



## Bartole14 (Ago 1, 2018)

Tengo inconvenientes con este televisor ya que genera un sonido cada vez que se presiona el botón de encendido y ya he revisado los elementos cercanos a la fuente de poder y no doy con el problema. ¿Alguien que me pueda ayudar o dar alguna opinión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2018)

Quita el transistor de salida horizontal y coloca entre colector y emisor una lámpara de filamento de 120 V 60 Watts y prueba.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2018)

Encendido stnd-by o encendidot total, el sonido es como un silbido?
Enciende completo?


----------

